# Possible new ND doe.



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

A friend of mine got this girl from the auction dirt cheap, and she wants a bosal [horse tack lol] that I picked up cheap awhile back. So were probably gonna trade. But tell me your two cents about her, I think shes totally completely adorable!! But why was she the cheapest goat at the auction!!! It was a mostly boer auction but there was other ND and they went for more then her. Also she doesnt have any udder, or appear to be used for breeding in the past in the udder but to me she looks breed in the pooch area...what do you all think? Does she look bred to you? Shes a shorter but very stocky ND. Im in love with everything about her.



















Look bred/prego to you?


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a goat that looks very similar so I am partial! Gotta love the face. I am always nervous about auctions and wh y they were there. If you decide to get her keep her seperated, worm her and evaluate her condition. Just my .02$


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, I think she is mighty cute. I can see why you'd want to keep her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She really isn't that "stocky" looking to me...look at the length of those legs! Love her dairy look!
As far as being preggy...I'm not 100% sure but she's either been recently bred or has had a heat. Very pretty girl too! Look for tattoo's in her ears...if you find any, you may be able to trace her to the breeder and find out why she was at auction.

Also, look at her bottom front teeth, if she has 2 large incisors in the middle, she's over a year old...4 large incisors she's over 2


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Liz is correct ....with what she says..... :greengrin: 


and........she is a pretty Doe..... :hi5:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh my goodness! I think she's absolutely adorable~~ I hope the auction was filled with people who just weren't 'ND people' and she is that treasure found just for you.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

liz said:


> She really isn't that "stocky" looking to me...look at the length of those legs! Love her dairy look!
> As far as being preggy...I'm not 100% sure but she's either been recently bred or has had a heat. Very pretty girl too! Look for tattoo's in her ears...if you find any, you may be able to trace her to the breeder and find out why she was at auction.
> 
> Also, look at her bottom front teeth, if she has 2 large incisors in the middle, she's over a year old...4 large incisors she's over 2


What do you mean length of them? Does she look tall in the pics? Shes actually pretty short... hmmm. Maybe the pics dont get her size very good. Ill have a look at her teeth when I can, didnt get a chance to do that.

Thanks on thinking shes pretty. I just love her looks, shes so nervous though, its sad.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I think shes really a beauty. She has already been wormed.  Shes in really nice shape I think.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks on thinking shes pretty. I just love her looks, shes so nervous though, its sad.


 Your welcome.... she should calm down alot.. with time ....patience ...love and treats.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> What do you mean length of them? Does she look tall in the pics? Shes actually pretty short... hmmm. Maybe the pics dont get her size very good. Ill have a look at her teeth when I can, didnt get a chance to do that.


I'm seeing long canon bones, looking at her from the front the distance between her hoof and knee looks long and "lean"....as does her rear legs, her leg length in the rear looks long as well. Without a side view it's hard to tell if her length of leg goes with a lengthy body, or if she has a short body(chest to rump)
She is a pretty girl...looks like a calico kitty with blue eyes.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Good gracious-she is CUTE! Wonder why she was at the auction...love those blue eyes with all the color!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She is a cutie. I agree with Liz though, she's not stocky at all, very lean and refined. She's also got a puffy winter coat so she'll look even more dairy when she sheds out. She probably didn't go for much because no one is interested in such a small goat since most people are looking into meat animals. (at auctions anyway)

To me, I wouldn't think she's over a year old. Doesn't look bred, but who knows. I would just make sure she is healthy and quarentined since she was at an auction yard...they can pick up all kinds of things. Also, if you are concerned about CL, then you may want to test her. 

I think if she fits what you're wanting whether it be a pet, breeding, milking, etc. then go for it. It's really up to you.  Let us know if you get her.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have went ahead and decided to give this doe a home. I just love her sweet adorable looks. Though she isnt all that friendly it seems, but she is curious so I will work with her on that.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thats awesome, shes super cute! Congrats!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh forgot to say... 


I looked at her teeth and compared them to my older ND teeth and my apx year old ND and they arent even close to as big as my older NDs teeth. And the first two are not any bigger then the others. So does that mean shes under a year old? Right?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Could be closer to 2 years old...I've seen my "kids" go as long as 18 months before they even got their "center" 2 adult incisors. Glad you decided to keep her...lots of cookies, one on one attention and TLC will bring her around.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Are you able to see if she is tattooed??


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

4hmama said:


> Are you able to see if she is tattooed??


Forgot about that. LOL. Ill look this morning. Be nice if she had one and could maybe get some info on her.


----------

